# low level water cooloing.



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

how much will it cost me to water cool my pc???????telll me the minimum amount which i would need to spend for water cooling.....
my specs
intel dual core
intel dg31pr
1 gb ram
xfx 8400se


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

umm for a relatively quiet system but not powerful at all, around $200,


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

i dont know if anyone is still checking this post, but if you are interested, i could give you a couple of cheap and easy solutions... are you looking for fancy and inexpensive, but more maintainence? or simple and inexpensive, both are viable options. You could build a watercooling system for close to $100 USD.


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

just maintainance


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

darklord_v said:


> just maintainance


? maintainance of what?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think he is asking you


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

just the cpu...nothing else...or could you suggest some good cpu fans..


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

1. here is a kit that i used, it is good to start, and relatively inexpensive the evercool WC-202 which you can purchase for around $100 USD, it includes waterblock, pump, reservoir, and digital readout. It is pretty easy to install, just make sure that it is easy to access, because you will need to refill every couple of weeks, and you will need ventilation above the radiator, so you will need the top drive bay available.

If you will stay air cooling, i strongly advise a zalman fan, they make some interesting designs, and around $60 usd, and work like a charm, although the fins are really sharp (have cut myself a number of times)


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

thx but can you bring it down a bit around 40-30 usd..i just need a fan to keep things running smooth cause i havent overclocked yet


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

here is a couple of good ones, going from most expensive to least...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118119

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118104

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118035

all are just air fans, there is no real way to get a watercooling setup for 30-40, and if there was, you would not want it. With most of these fans, they will keep your proc quite a bit cooler, and overclockable, just not as much as water will.


----------

